# Ann Arbor, MI: La Casa de la Habana



## jaymz (Oct 12, 2007)

Stopped by the new "La Casa de la Habana" tonight, apparently they are having a open house event for some vendor Friday Dec 19th. Anyone interested in going? paul95se and I are planning on heading up there.


----------



## jaymz (Oct 12, 2007)

Location:

3780 Jackson Rd Suite A
Ann Arbor, MI 48103
Phone: (734) 929-4382

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=3780+...son+Rd+Suite+A+Ann+Arbor,+MI+48103&iwloc=addr


----------



## jaymz (Oct 12, 2007)

Bump ... Noone interested?


----------

